# Can we get it to go back to the topic after posting?



## phil (May 7, 2002)

like on the old forum, rather than back to the forum?
Or at least have an option?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

See here...
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23226


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Kevin. Never saw that one


----------

